# Installing Rigid Foam Over Stucco



## blainekehl (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi, I live in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada in a bungalow built in 1967. I have received a quote to install 1" of rigid foam over the existing stucco and then vinyl siding over the foam. The quote came in around $12000. So of course I am considering DIY. How difficult is this job? I am searching for any information I can get on how to do this job. Especially the insulation and how to build out around the windows. 
Any advice, information, etc. would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How many square feet is the house's exterior?

What are they proposing for trim details around the windows, doors, rakes, and other locations that will require the trim PacTel?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Quick observation on a DIY siding project, based on the access, fall protection, hazards to the installers, and equipment required to complete the project, they are not the best DIY projects to start with.

I certainly don't want to stifle your DIY spirit, but keep those other costs and encumbrances in mind when you think about doing this project yourself.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Two story house?
I'm with Windows on this one.
It's one of those jobs that looks simple but is far more involved then it looks.
Personally I'd never suggest siding directly over stucco.
How would you know where the studs where?
No idea on where you are but vinyl siding is not a cold weather job.
A picture of the house may help with seeing some other obstacles.
Such as needing pump jacks, walk boards, a brake to bend coil stock, ECT.


----------



## blainekehl (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for the responses everyone! 

Here's some more information on the project.
My house is a single story bungalow with the highest point being ~18" at the gables. I have approximately 1200 sq ft of surface to cover minus the windows and doors. This job definitely wouldn't be done in the winter.

The company that gave us the quote would remove the capping from the insert windows, build out the jambs, and then re-cap.

I am not so concerned about the siding as I built my garage myself from the ground up including applying vinyl siding. I am comfortable on ladders as I have a lot of experience painting houses up high. My main concerns are with the insulation; how to properly build out around the windows and doors and how to avoid moisture issues.

Other than stud location what is the problem with installing directly over stucco?

I have attached the only picture I have access to right now. You can't see it because of the tree but there is quite a lot of space between my house and the one on the right. Similar to the one on the left. The front has vinyl siding while the sides and back are stucco.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How are the wall to rake board interfaces? How much room do you have there?

Given the access of the home (from the picture) and your experience...sound like you can handle it to be honest. 

Best part about tearing off the stucco is just that you can really get down to the sheathing, air seal it, fix any rot, detail out your flashings, replace the windows if need be, and start anew.

Check your wall depth and what depth foam you need as well.

Sounds like a Spring - Summer project to be honest.


----------



## ddsrph (Nov 23, 2013)

What kind of sheathing is under the stucco? I would do as already suggested and tear off the stucco for inspection and repair. The issue with using one inch XPS could be a moisture problem. I have read that even the siding that comes with the preformed foam board attached has had problems with retaining moisture. I would do some online research on the subject. At the very least you could do a good chalking job and apply DuPont house wrap without the insulation board.
Thanks 
JM


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Keep in mind using thicker foam with an interior vapor barrier in place will give problems. Also which attachment for the siding- long fasteners after finding the studs or furring strips under the foam board as: http://www.certainteed.com/resources/CTS205.pdf

"My main concerns are with the insulation; how to properly build out around the windows and doors and how to avoid moisture issues."-----------------

http://www.buildingscienceconsulting.com/presentations/documents/2010-10-06_DER_Case_Studies.pdf

And locally- problem with "outie" windows; http://archive.nrc-cnrc.gc.ca/eng/ibp/irc/bsi/88-window-envelope.html

More links, just ask, lol.

Gary


----------

